# i can't login



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

haha i can't login, whats up?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you having trouble with APC or the SCAPE site?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Michael said:


> Are you having trouble with APC or the SCAPE site?


Definitely not apc, I'm good here


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

If your local, part of scape, scuba, and want to pick up anything from my sales threads on any forum or Facebook you get a discount off my goods...Hoping people see this and spread the word, if the item is ridiculously cheap it might be just a $1-2 discount....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Strungout,

I don't know what the problem may be. I just logged out and back into SCAPE with no issues.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Strungout,
> 
> I don't know what the problem may be. I just logged out and back into SCAPE with no issues.


You're wayyyy in the pasttttt..


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

What's SCAPE??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

I know now.. Sorry.. 
From Tapatalk in your cellphone you don't see much info on where you're writing.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

